# Has anyone done this before?



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I have ran fishing line from the ceiling through a foam head (with a mask on for effect) to along side my cylinder. Then I launched the head into the air up the fishing line. I did it using a previously set up tct just to see if it works. It only got to about 2ft up at 80psi.

I later changed from fishing line to picture wire + psi @ 100 and got it up about 4ft. I was thinking if I put a piece of 1/2 pvc through the head and increase psi it would also go further, the foam touching the wire seems to slow it down.

What I was hoping was that someone has already done this. It would save me some time and effort.  If you haven't seen it done, any ideas on how to increase velosity??

I'm hoping next year to have a bunch of zombies that heads pop off when people walk by. This picture and the video below is my first test with fishing line. (excuse the mess in the backround)















:zombie:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't done anything like this, but it's a good idea. Have you tried spraying the line with silicone to reduce friction?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

I've done similar. Try running a piece of small diameter nylon supply line through the head. You should be able to pick something up from a plumbing supply or even a hardware store that would work. The biggest problem may be making sure that it is straight as to not bind the guide wire. You also need to keep whatever guide wire you use as taunt as you can.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ironman said:


> ITry running a piece of small diameter nylon supply line through the head.QUOTE]
> 
> That's a good suggestion, Iron. I wonder if a small diameter piece of copper pipe would work as well for him?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Probably, but the copper pipe might be heavier. Plus the nylon would be slicker to run up the line/wire I believe. The ideal tubing would probably be either Teflon or Delrin, but that would be much more expensive.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

McDonalds straw through the head...........


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

How about a counterweight/pulley system in addition to the guideline? Just enough counterbalance the head to give it some extra lift, but not enough to keep it from dropping down again?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

How about an air cannon instead of a cylinder? It would hit the ceiling.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

These are all great ideas - Thanks! - I really appreciate them. I think a combination of the air cannon & counter weights. When I set it up next fall - the Zombies will be under trees, with branches that are a good 15ft up in the air. If i set the Zombie exactly under the branch, maybe I can air cannon the head up and have the counter weight slowly (if weighted correctly) drift the head down onto the body (maybe not even needing the guide wire) That would be a great effect. I can't wait to give it a whirl.

:zombie:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

If you are doing a ghost or monster you can bellow the bottom of the prop with light cloth so it parachutes down... nice and slow.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Have you seen how Disney did the pop up ghost heads in the Haunted Mansion (They are in the attic)? That would work. I know it’s been done but, the head never turns and the compressed air sound is startling.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> How about an air cannon instead of a cylinder? It would hit the ceiling.


I've done this before, and it will fly like a missile.


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

i don't see why it would matter


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

Question :

a) at what volume of air are you shooting at the foam head ? 
b) are you using any kind of cupped area to catch the air , rather than just deflect it off the sides of the head ? ( like , say , part of the bottom of the head hollowed out )


I like your idea and believe your onto something sweet , just need to fine tune it a bit . 

Also , as mentioned by others , make sure the line going up is taunt and straight and that theh air blast is also inline to the fishing/piano line for least resistance .


----------

